# Big thanks to Capt. Davey



## Wolfithius (Sep 8, 2013)

I was fortunate enough to hitch a ride with Capt. Davey this past Sunday. We were not out there more than 10 minutes before we hooked up with a 45 pound wahoo. A fellow Angler named Wayne, boated the fish. I might've been the luckiest one of all! I got to keep all of the meat!

Thanks to the captain for a great day on the Gulf of Mexico. He has a really clean boat and great equipment. Watch for his posts on the Pensacola forum under catching a ride. I highly recommend a trip with Davey.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Steve, thank you so much for the kind words!

Just so no one gets the wrong idea, Tho I am indeed the captain of my vessel, I am not a 'licensed' Captain. I am a Cap'n. More like Cap'n Crunch LOL!

Hope to do it again with ya soon. It was a pleasure having you aboard. You did a great job out there Steve!


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

What type rig is that in his beak?


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

A pink and black Beauty.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Looks like red shrink tube or maybe red electrical tape on the hook shank and part of the leader. That's a fine looking fish. Was it the only one caught?


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice hoo!!!!
I believe the lure is slid up the leader and that's a chaffing guard.?


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Kim is correct. It has red waterproof electrical tape on the shank/cable.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Aloha Beauty is the Lure. Shrink tubed cable with red tape over cable and shank to be precise.

http://www.jmtackle.com/lures/skirted-trolling-lures.html


----------



## chris a (May 21, 2008)

Did you get him at the edge? What did the water look like out there?


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

He was caught south of the 131. Water was crappy until you hit the Nipple. Of course that has all changed since then ...


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

nice fish, nice post- good info. I will definitiely be using the need a ride section. my fuel tank and my bank account don't seem to be on good terms so I am always looking for people to help split the costs of fuel. making some good friends that enjoy this as much as I do is a great side benefit too!

Pan (not a real captain either, but I play one on TV...not really)


----------



## bentrodz4l (May 19, 2013)

Capn Davey is a kick ass dude..he has a beautiful rig that has everything ya need..I know I look forward to fishing with him many times in the near future. Sunday couldn't ask for a more prettier day on the water.


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice fish. 

Love the beauty of those wahoo when they are lit up like that photo!


----------

